# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Fshatra me emra të çuditshëm

## ajzberg

Shtoni dhe ju emra fshatrash te cuditeshem ,po e filloj une ;
1-GOPESH- GRAMSH
2-QINAM-        Erseke
3-VERRZHEZHE-Skrapar
4-VERRTOP-Berat
5-SYMIZE-Tepelene
6-HUNDEKUQ-?
7-VITHKUQ-Korce...............

----------


## Zombi

Kurveleshi cka eshte? Fshat apo qytet?

----------


## Boriana

Ka edhe " PISKUPAT" ne korçe ... si mund te quhen banoret e ketij fshati dhe te atyre me lart ?  :perqeshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## Warning

Kqiq-vushtrri 
babush-ferizaj
Carralev-shtime(nese  nuk gaboj)
Marec-prishtine
Dumnice-Podujeve

Ku eshte   ky kurveleshi??(se  e kam degju edhe un huahuah)

----------


## Linda5

> Kurveleshi cka eshte? Fshat apo qytet?


Mere si te dush ti ore ..se dhe me perpara qyteti pa fshatin.....ose fshati pa qytetin nuk bonin pa njoni tjetrin qe kshtu dhe KURVELESHI nuk bo pa njoni tjetrin :shkelje syri:

----------


## BaBa

> Mere si te dush ti ore ..se dhe me perpara qyteti pa fshatin.....ose fshati pa qytetin nuk bonin pa njoni tjetrin qe kshtu dhe KURVELESHI nuk bo pa njoni tjetrin



hahahahaaha

----------


## BaBa

> Fshatra me emera te cuditeshem



_ja te shkruaj ca fshatra nga Elbasani.

kuqan  - Elbasan

belesh - elbasan

dragot - elbasan

turbull - elbasan

kajan - elbasan

mjekes - elbasan

sulova - elbasan

mollas - elbasan 

gjenuku - elbasan 

etj... ka plot  



PS: sa per info,
Qytetet qe kan ma shum fshatrra jan vetem dy ne shqiperi Elbasani dhe Shkodrra.


shnet._

----------


## Zombi

> Mere si te dush ti ore ..se dhe me perpara qyteti pa fshatin.....ose fshati pa qytetin nuk bonin pa njoni tjetrin qe kshtu dhe KURVELESHI nuk bo pa njoni tjetrin


Kam degjuar per banore Kurveleshas, por kurre se di ku gjendet dhe cka eshte. Te lutem...

*Know about this place and want everyone to find it? Add it to Google Maps!*
http://maps.google.com/

Do i besh nder gjithe BOTES. 



PS: Ha-ha  Baba, do ja them kur te me tregoje cka eshte  dhe ku eshte ky vend   :perqeshje:

----------


## Daja-GONI

Muqibaba(rrethi i Gjilanit nese nuk gaboj)
Llukar(rrethi i Prishtines)
Ceceli(rrethi i Vushtrris)

----------


## Linda5

O zombi duhet me pyt xhaxhin per kto emra se ai i ka pas qef shum kto gjona :perqeshje: ...por me duket se eshte fshat  ose krahine ....e di cke ti hap nje tem te re a ka njeri ktu nga KURVELESHI dhe tregojne vet ato se cfar eshte :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ajzberg

Kurveleshi eshte krahine e KAONISE se vjeter [Laberise].................

----------


## Ka Vetem DINAMO

> Kurveleshi cka eshte? Fshat apo qytet?


*Krahine, qe shtrihet ne rrethet e Gjirokastres, Vlores dhe Tepelenes. Ka 14 fshatra.*

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Palikesht ----> Berat
vercani ----> Berat

----------


## isLand

> *Krahine, qe shtrihet ne rrethet e Gjirokastres, Vlores dhe Tepelenes. Ka 14 fshatra.*



Booo qenka krahine e madhe re paska shume kurveleshi andej  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xhori

> Kurveleshi cka eshte? Fshat apo qytet?


kurveleshi  eshte    krahine  si  martaneshi

----------


## RaPSouL

MuÇibaba...  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Merrne me men, para disa viteve, kur kane hypur grat per te shkuar ne LLUKAR,- konduktorit i kane then: ama nje bilete deri te Katuni i keq!  :i ngrysur:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Milkway

Ramnabuqa -----Gjilan 
Muqibaba-------Gjilan

----------


## [Perla]

Ne Fier 

Dize,Zhupan,Cakran,Varibob,Mbyet,Brecalli,Plyke,
Mujalli,Libofsh,Kallm,Daullas,Seman,Ndermenas,Topo  je,Ferras,Peshtan,Hamil,Ferme çlirimi,Shtyllas,Portez,Mazinze,Zharze,Beline,Sheq  ishte,Petove,Mbrostar,Sheq i Madh/Sheq i Vogel,Dukas,Qenas,Pojan,Pishporo,Ardenice Etj.

Kaq per njehere.

----------


## Roi

Me Kosove

Xhylekar     -  Gjilan
Muqibab     -  Gjilan
Cerrnill       -  Ferizaj
Neperbisht -  Prizren
Zheger       -  Gjilan
Uglar         -   Gjilan 

etj

----------

